# Front end grip mod



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

just completed a front end grip mod for my Saunders Hawk
now its much more comfortable
total cost: 1.50 and 1 hr cook time


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks great. It appears that you removed the clips at the pouch. Did this have any affect on shooting?


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

alru19 said:


> That looks great. It appears that you removed the clips at the pouch. Did this have any affect on shooting?


thanks.
i didnt remove the orange clips on purpose, one broke and it seemed that the bands were moving differently at pass-through so i clipped the other one.
the only thing i have noticed as a result is that there is sometimes a bit of a tangle after the shot (the band sometimes turns around in the pouch) but its simply a matter of drawing it out to straighten.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

How is the clay attached to the front of the grip?


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> How is the clay attached to the front of the grip?


well its in a demo mode right now so i attached it with a doubled-over piece of duct tape to see if i like it
if it works out through my shooting tests ill remove the tape and likely attach with shrink tubing or CA glue


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the shrink tubing idea. Thanks.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> I like the shrink tubing idea. Thanks. B)


me too, i just want to shoot with it more, and trim the grip if necessary, before i go to shrink tubing
it sure does feel better in my hand and wrist
there was a lot of dead space between the grip and my fingers before, but not anymore


----------

